# Kinds of Antidepressants



## chrisos (May 5, 2003)

Hiya,I saw a few posts asking about different ADs, so i thought i'd post an extract from a leaflet we publish at work (I work in a mental health charity)I knew having a pharmacology degree would help!Each individual med has a datasheet in the medication section of www.mentalhealth.com.For UK prescribing information for any drug at all, consult the BNF online at : http://www.bnf.org/bnf/index.html This is updated 6 monthly and is the doctors desk reference, with every cost, licence detail and interaction for every medication prescribable in the UK.So....Antidepressants....1.Selective Serotonin Re-uptake Inhibitors. (SSRIs)The most well known of this group are fluoxetine (Prozac) and paroxetine (Seroxat). SSRIs increase the concentration of the chemical neurotransmitter serotonin at the nerve endings in the brain. The level of serotonin in the brain affects mood. If stopped suddenly, there can be withdrawal symptoms. SSRIs may increase the effect of alcohol. They may also interact with lithium, diazepam (Valium) as well as some drugs used to treat epilepsy and high blood pressure. Generic Name UK Trade Name Usual Dose (mg)Fluoxetine	Prozac 20 - 80Citalopram Cipramil 20 - 60Fluvoxamine	Faverin 50 - 300Paroxetine	Seroxat 20 - 50Sertraline	Lustral 50 - 200Escitalopram	Cipralex/Lexapro 5-202. SSRI related antidepressantsThese new antidepressants are similar to SSR1s, but in addition they may increase the level of noradrenaline within the brain. Their side effects are similar to other antidepressants but, as with all new drugs, their full effects may not yet be known. Venlafaxine	Effexor/XL 75 - 300Reboxetine	Edronax 4 - 8Mirtazapine	Zispin/Remeron 15 - 45Bupropion Wellbutrin/Zyban 150-400Each affects a different neurotransmitter system: Wellbutrin affects dopamine, Molipaxin affects serotonin, and Efexor affects norepinephrine, serotonin, and dopamine, while Zispin stimulates norepinephrine and serotonin release, as it blocks certain receptors.3. Tricyclic antidepressants.Tricyclic antidepressants are older medications, but often do work. They also have a high incidence of side effects which may further limit their use. Side effects can include; dizziness, drowsiness, dryness of mouth, headache, increased appetite, nausea, tiredness or weakness, unpleasant taste and weight gain They increase the sedative effect of alcohol and may interact with medication for hay fever, epilepsy and high blood pressure. Tricyclic antidepressants include the following:Amitriptyline Tryptizol, Elavil 250 -300Amoxapine	Asendis 150-400Clomipramine	Anafranil 150-250Dothiepin	Prothiaden 75 -150Doxepin Sinequan 150-300lmipramine Tofranil 150-300Lofepramine	Gamanil 140 - 210 Nortriptyline	Motival 75 - 125Protriptyline	Concordin 15 - 40 4. Tricyclic related antidepressants.These are newer drugs, similar to the tricyclic antidepressants, but generally people experience fewer side effects when taking them.Maprotiline	Ludiomil	100 - 225Trazodone	Molipaxin	150 - 400 Viloxazine	Vivalan 100 ï¿½ 400Mianserin Depnon Seridac 60-100C


----------



## chrisos (May 5, 2003)

bugger...the spacings in the drug names tables didn't work.... it is (generic name)(Trade names in the UK)(usual dose in mg)C


----------

